# Авиация > До 1945 >  Типы самолетов завода No 21

## timsz

Пытался для себя упорядочить типы завода No 21. Получилось вот так. Но осталось много белых пятен. 

Никто не поможет заполнить?

----------


## Owl

МиГ-21И. Его тоже на 21-м заводе делали.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/xplane/mig21i.html
МиГ-29УБТ
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig29ubt.html
И-211, И-215 Алексеев
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/i211.html
4302. Фролов
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/xplane/4302.html
Як-130.. ))

Ну и по мелочи, что то типа F15F Excalibur, Динго, Аккорд 201.. Троллейбусы и катера, я так понимаю, не нужны.. ))

----------


## timsz

Owl, спасибо!

у Як-130 номера вида 62-01-01, система типов, если и есть то уже другая) МиГ-29УБТ и Аналог тоже под вопросом, а вот самолеты Алексеева и Фролова наверняка свои типы имеют. Вот бы их номерки узнать...

ЗЫ В ссылке есть тип 47 - 4302!!!

----------


## Owl

Тип 64. Е-50. 
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/xplane/e50a.html
В источниках указан именно Е-50А. Может это и не имеет значения, но всё же.. )

----------


## Owl

http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/sm12pm.html
СМ-12ПМ

----------


## mal16

> Пытался для себя упорядочить типы завода No 21. Получилось вот так. Но осталось много белых пятен. 
> 
> Никто не поможет заполнить?


Две странички из "нового" Маслова по И-16 с уточнениями и дополнениями...

----------


## timsz

> В источниках указан именно Е-50А. Может это и не имеет значения, но всё же.. )
> ...
> СМ-12ПМ


Да, спасибо за уточнение. Лишняя точность не повредит)

----------


## timsz

mal16, спасибо! Теперь до 29 типа более-менее понятно.)

----------


## ZaSlon

Ответил в личку

----------


## ZaSlon

По МиГ-25:
МиГ-25П - изд.84
МиГ-25ПД - изд.84Д
МиГ-25Р - изд.02 (в источнике [3] упоминается ещё как изд.55)
МиГ-25РБ - изд.02Б
МиГ-25РБК - изд.02К (в источниках [2], [3] упоминается ещё как изд.51)
МиГ-25РБС - изд.02С (в источниках [2], [3] упоминается ещё как изд.52)
МиГ-25РБВ - изд.02В 
МиГ-25РБТ - изд.02Т
МиГ-25РБН - изд.02Н
МиГ-25РБШ - изд.02Ш
МиГ-25РБФ - изд.02Ф
МиГ-25ПУ - изд.22
МиГ-25РУ - изд.39
МиГ-25БМ - изд.02М (в источнике  [3] упоминается ещё как изд.66)
МиГ-25РБ летающая лаборатория для испытаний двигателей Д-30Ф-6 (по теме будущего МиГ-31) - изд.99 (где было выполнено переоборудование: на заводе №21 или опытном производстве ОКБ Микояна - информацией не располагаю) 

Источники информации:
1. Монография А.Ларионова в журнале "Мир авиации" №3-1998
2. Монография Е. Гордона издательства Aerofax 1997г.
3. Монография С. Бурдина "Самолет-разведчик МиГ-25РБ", опубликованная здесь http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/mikoyan/mig-25rb/

----------


## ZaSlon

По МиГ-21 (недостающая инфа):
МиГ-21ПФМ - так-же как МиГ-21ПФС имел обозначение изд. 96
МиГ-21Р - изд. 94Р или 03
МиГ-21М - изд. 96 (выпускался только в Москве на заводе №30)
МиГ-21СМ - изд. 95М или 15
МиГ-21МФ - изд. 96Ф (производившиеся в Индии по лицензии - изд. 88)
МиГ-21МТ - изд. 96Т (выпускался только в Москве на заводе №30)
МиГ-21СМТ - изд. 50
МиГ-21У - изд. 66 (выпускался только в Тбилиси на заводе №31 и в Москве на заводе №30)
МиГ-21УС - изд. 68 (выпускался только в Тбилиси на заводе №31)
МиГ-21УМ - изд. 69 (выпускался только в Тбилиси на заводе №31)
МиГ-21И "Аналог" - изд. 21-11

Источник информации: Монография Е. Гордона в журнале "Авиация и время" №№5, 6 -2007

----------


## ZaSlon

По УТИ-Ла-9 изд. 49 - по информации из монографии В. Петрова, Н. Якубовича (срия "Армада" №11 издательства "М-хобби" 1999 г.) серийно выпускался на заводе №99 (г. Улан-Удэ)

----------


## timsz

Спасибо!

Не пойму до конца, что получается с типами, которые на других заводах выпускались. По начальной логике тип касался только Горьковского завода и присваивался только самолетам, которые на нем строились. Понятно, что он часто был головным заводом, поэтому его типы использовались и на других. Но присваивать тип, самолету, который не планировался выпускать, не очень логично. Хотя, конечно, логика может быть разной) И разная кооперация наверняка имела место.

Непонятно с МиГ-21СМТ и тбилисскими спарками. Номера типов 50, 66, 68, 69 выпадают из хронологии. Притом, 66 - это (судя по http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/sm12pm.html) СМ-12ПМ. Там даже приведен серийник: 66210101. И претенденты на "50" тоже есть.

То есть, или это горьковские типы, которые присвоили задним числом на место не выпускавшихся большими сериями самолетов, или вообще типы из другой логики.

----------


## timsz

Обновил табличку http://www.ilisso.ru/timsz/avia/gaz21.htm

Замечания, исправления и дополнения очень приветствуются!)

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обновил табличку http://www.ilisso.ru/timsz/avia/gaz21.htm
> 
> Замечания, исправления и дополнения очень приветствуются!)


МиГ-21МТ имеет обозначение (тип 96Б).
МиГ-21М и МиГ-21МФ имеет одинаковое обозначение (тип 96А).

----------


## timsz

А тип 96 (без буквы) использовался?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А тип 96 (без буквы) использовался?


Документального доказательства не обнаружено! Пока только обозначение 96А.

----------


## timsz

Вообще, если они предназначались для экспорта, то логично, что были только А и Б...

Хотя не, не логично.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ....... то логично, что были только А и Б...


Были варианты исполнения А и Б а тип так и был 96А.

----------


## Migarius

> А тип 96 (без буквы) использовался?


Инструкция на МиГ-21МТ

----------


## Migarius

> Вообще, если они предназначались для экспорта, то логично, что были только А и Б...
> 
> Хотя не, не логично.


Инструкция на МиГ-21МФ

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот уже интересней!
А саму инструкцию ГК-230 (Б) можете показать?

----------


## timsz

> Инструкция на МиГ-21МФ


А откуда видно, что это инструкции на МТ и МФ?


Вообще, где фигурировали названия МиГ-21?

----------


## Migarius

> А откуда видно, что это инструкции на МТ и МФ?


Двигатель "95", это Р-13-300.
Двигатель "95Ф", это Р-13Ф-300.
На каких самолётах "96" эти двигатели стояли, я думаю Вы знаете.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На каких самолётах "96" эти двигатели стояли, я думаю Вы знаете.


Все бы хорошо, только по другим достоверным данным МиГ-21МТ это тип -96Б.
И это еще дополнение к инструкции ГК-230, а раз дополнение – значит какие-то доработки. Похоже и по замене двигателей!

----------


## timsz

А в каких официальных документах фигурируют названия МиГ-21МТ, МФ и т.д.?

Насколько я понимаю, главное в секретности было, чтобы названия вроде "МиГ..." и "изделие ..." нигде не появлялись одновременно.

----------


## ZaSlon

> А тип 96 (без буквы) использовался?


Информация для размышления:

----------


## ZaSlon

Плакат к юбилею завода

----------


## timsz

> Плакат к юбилею завода (вроде-бы к 65-летию)


Интересно.

Получается, что Ла-150 - тип 50. И-211/215 - тип 56. Остальные заняты.

----------


## Migarius

> Вообще, если они предназначались для экспорта, то логично, что были только А и Б...
> 
> Хотя не, не логично.


Вы отчасти правы. Литеры А или Б, что следуют сразу за типом, как например 96А, 96Б, 75А, 75Б и т.п., указывают именно на вариант комплектации самолета: А - для социалистических стран, Б - для развивающихся стран. Почему Вы правы отчасти? Потому, что литер было гораздо больше.

----------


## Migarius

> Информация для размышления:


Судя по году это МиГ-21МФ горьковского авиазавода. А литера Д указывает, на то, что самолет (изделие 96Д) предназначался для поставок в Ирак, Судан и НДРЙ. Ну вот ещё одну литеру закрыли :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Вы отчасти правы. Литеры А или Б, что следуют сразу за типом, как например 96А, 96Б, 75А, 75Б и т.п., указывают именно на вариант комплектации самолета: А - для социалистических стран, Б - для развивающихся стран. Почему Вы правы отчасти? Потому, что литер было гораздо больше.


Но если 96А - это МиГ-21МФ, а 96Б - МиГ-21МТ, получается, что МиГ-21МТ - обрезанная версия МФ. А это, насколько я понимаю, не так.

----------


## RA3DCS

> а 96Б - МиГ-21МТ, получается, что МиГ-21МТ - обрезанная версия МФ. А это, насколько я понимаю, не так.


МиГ-21МТ - это скорее обрезанная версия МиГ-21СМТ.

----------


## ZaSlon

Информация по ЛаГГ-3, количеству выпущенных Як-7 и её источник

----------


## timsz

> Информация по ЛаГГ-3, количеству выпущенных Як-7 и её источник


Спасибо!

Значит, загадочный 2Л-7 - это тип 32.

А это книгу где-нибудь можно приобрести?

Странно получается с 37 мм ЛаГГами. Выпускавшийся в 1941 году с Ш-37 имеет тип 38, а самолет 1942 года с НС-37 - тип 33. При этом у Ла-5 тип 33. Очень похоже, что типы 38 и 33 перепутаны. В книге нет уточнения, какая пушка на типе 33 стояла?

----------


## Owl

> Значит, загадочный 2Л-7 - это тип 32.


Если я правильно понял, то загадочный ZЛ-7 и есть Як-7, а не ЛаГГ-3 тип 32..  :Smile:  Обратите внимание на клавиатуру..  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Если я правильно понял, то загадочный ZЛ-7 и есть Як-7, а не ЛаГГ-3 тип 32..  Обратите внимание на клавиатуру..


)) Прикольно)

А 2Л-7, наверное, действительно не тип 32. Еще раз прочитал http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/arhprint/594481 Получается, что на него только пытались ВЯ ставить.

----------


## Owl

Если честно, я вообще не слышал про 2Л-7. На мой взгляд, это обычная ошибка с раскладкой клавиатуры, после чего латинская Z трансформировалась в цифру 2. Всё таки, речь идёт об Як-7, я так думаю.

----------


## timsz

> Если честно, я вообще не слышал про 2Л-7. На мой взгляд, это обычная ошибка с раскладкой клавиатуры, после чего латинская Z трансформировалась в цифру 2. Всё таки, речь идёт об Як-7, я так думаю.


Я тоже не слышал почти. Только в приведенной ссылке и с прежнего сайта "Сокола", в котором он упоминается среди выпускаемых самолетов.

Но версия, что это ошибка набора, не кажется правильной. Во-первых, ошибка довольно хитрая. Надо сначала ошибиться с раскладом и нажать "Я" в английском, а потом переключиться на русский и нажать английскую "k". В общем, это не просто и не логично.

Кроме того, ошибка такая может возникнуть только на компьютере. А название, похоже, появилось еще до них.

Потом, источники разные, и, кроме того, на ВИФе самолет называют модификацией ЛаГГ-3. Насколько я понимаю, там цитируется архивный документ.

----------


## Owl

> Я тоже не слышал почти. Только в приведенной ссылке и с прежнего сайта "Сокола", в котором он упоминается среди выпускаемых самолетов.


Раньше этот сайт был лучше?



> Но версия, что это ошибка набора, не кажется правильной. Во-первых, ошибка довольно хитрая. Надо сначала ошибиться с раскладом и нажать "Я" в английском, а потом переключиться на русский и нажать английскую "k". В общем, это не просто и не логично.


С пьяных глаз и не такое сделать можно..  :Smile: 



> Кроме того, ошибка такая может возникнуть только на компьютере. А название, похоже, появилось еще до них.


Совершенно не обязательно. На печатных машинках тоже было переключение "русский-латинский"



> Потом, источники разные, и, кроме того, на ВИФе самолет называют модификацией ЛаГГ-3. Насколько я понимаю, там цитируется архивный документ.


Кроме ВИФа нигде больше не нашёл.  :Frown: 
Порой и архивные документы грешат ошибками. Их люди составляли в своё время. 
"Донная неконтактная мина «Серпей» (столь необычным названием она обязана ошибке, которую допустила машинистка при печати приказа, мина должна была назваться «Персей»). Документ был не глядя подписан, подшит, утверждён. Менять что либо было поздно. С тем и жили..  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> Раньше этот сайт был лучше?


Ошибся, это не с самого сайта было, а с сайта, посвященного войне. Нашел потерянный (или близкий) текст на сайте Нижегородской области.

http://www.government-nnov.ru/?id=61902

Там говорится и о 5 Як-7, и о 2 2Л-7. Так что вряд ли перепутали)

А вообще похоже, что это ЛаГГ-3 с двигателем М-107: тоже говорится о двух машинах, и "7" в названии приобретает смысл.)

----------


## Owl

Тогда как вариант могу предложить не 2Л-7, а 2 Л-7. Более правдоподобно выглядит.  :Smile: 
У Шаврова ничего по этому поводу не написано?

----------


## timsz

О! Это мысль!)

У Шаврова не видел, но что-то похожее на "Л-" припоминается. Надо посмотреть.)

Вообще, обозначение самолета, начинающееся на цифру мне как-то тоже совсем не нравится. Не пушка все-таки и не 2И-Н1.)



upd. Действительно, в книге Якубовича есть Л-82 - так обозначали иногда ЛаГГ-3 М-82 - будущий ЛаГГ-5, и Л-5 - ЛаГГ-3 № 3121121 с двумя нагнетателя Трескина. Там же предполагается, что "индекс "Л" не что иное, как заводское обозначение самолетов, создававшихся в Горьком под руководством Лавочкина".

Правда, Хроники Родионова за 1942 год два раза упоминают 2Л-7 (одно из них как раз цитируется на ВИФе). И говорится о 12 выпущенных в 1941 году самолетах.

----------


## Owl

> И говорится о 12 выпущенных в 1941 году самолетах.


Так 2 или 12-ть всё таки?!  :Confused:

----------


## Owl

Попробовал найти в гугле "Хроники Радионова". Нашел, зашёл и моментом поймал порнобаннер.. ))

----------


## ZaSlon

Из книги, указанной в сообщении #34, следует:
Выпуск И-5 по годам: 1932 - 3 (или 10) шт., 1933 - 328 (или 321) шт., 1933 - 330 шт. Всего за 1932-1934 гг. - 661 шт.
УТ (тип 6) изготовлен в единственном экземпляре (№6211)

----------


## timsz

> Так 2 или 12-ть всё таки?!


Без Родионова было понятнее...)

Хронология тут:
http://go.warwick.ac.uk/aviaprom

----------


## timsz

> Из книги, указанной в сообщении #34, следует:
> Выпуск И-5 по годам: 1932 - 3 (или 10) шт., 1933 - 328 (или 321) шт., 1933 - 330 шт. Всего за 1932-1934 гг. - 661 шт.
> УТ (тип 6) изготовлен в единственном экземпляре (№6211)


Спасибо! А у И-5, оказывается, тип не входил в серийный номер.)

----------


## ZaSlon

> Спасибо! А у И-5, оказывается, тип не входил в серийный номер.)


Выходит так

----------


## timsz

> Выходит так


Чем дальше, тем больше вопросов. Теперь непонятно, что означало "15" в первом варианте серийника И-5.

----------


## ZaSlon

Ещё одна книга об истории завода, в которой упоминается о 2-х выпущенных ХАИ-1

----------


## timsz

Надо вспомнить, откуда у меня цифра 3 для ХАИ-1 взялась. Не может быть, что еще 1 ХАИ-1 был выпущен 21 заводом в 1933 году?

----------


## timsz

> Тогда как вариант могу предложить не 2Л-7, а 2 Л-7. Более правдоподобно выглядит.


Кстати, не исключено, что, как с "Серпеем", 2 Л-7 превратились в 2Л-7.)

----------


## ZaSlon

В семействе МиГ-21 нарисовался "50 бис"

----------


## RA3DCS

> В семействе МиГ-21 нарисовался "50 бис"


Дмитрий, по документам он был. Даже долго обсуждался в одной из веток этого форума. Только в «живом виде» его никто не видел. По крайней мере, пока нет таких доказательств.

----------


## timsz

А нигде нет информации о том, как создавался МиГ-21бис? Если выяснить, как его создавали, на основе каких самолетов, можно было бы и по 50бис понять.

Вообще, очень похоже, что это просто поздний СМТ, на который поставили Р-25-300.

От 50 у него остались смотровые окна. Были внесены изменения небольшие изменения в топливную и гидравлическую систему.

При этом сняли НП-27Т и вместо него поставили БУ-210 (не удалось найти подробностей об этих агрегатах?). Мне кажется, что авторы "проговорились", когда использовали слово "сняли". Не "отсутствует", а именно "сняли". То есть, есть базовая машина, на которой он был. И, судя по приведенным страницам, на типе 50 НП-27Т присутствует.

С первого взгляда, приходят в голову три варианта, что могут представлять собой 50бис:
1. Строевые СМТ переделанные в бисы.
2. Предсерийная партия, переделанная из СМТ.
3. Бисы, которые сделали из задела СМТ.

Тогда в первых двух случаях серийники будут начинаться скорее всего на 50, а в третьем - на 75.

Первый вариант маловероятен, так как об этом ничего неизвестно, кроме слухов о СТ и СМб. И даже эти слухи о другом: не о замене двигателя, а о смене бака.

Также, не очень понятно для первого и второго случая, зачем менять остальное оборудование, хотя, конечно, все возможно.

А в том, что касается третьего варианта, противоречий не вижу. Можно попробовать поискать среди первых бисов самолеты со смотровыми окнами.

----------


## timsz

Еще вопрос. По оборудованию МиГ-21СМТ и МиГ-21бис как отличались?

----------


## RA3DCS

> При этом сняли НП-27Т и вместо него поставили БУ-210 (не удалось найти подробностей об этих агрегатах?).


Аварийная насосная станция НП-27Т объединяет поршневой гидравлический насос постоянной производительности и электродвигатель с редуктором. Станция нагнетает жидкость в бустерную систему в случае падения давления в ней.

Гидроусилитель БУ-210Б является следящим гидравлическим исполнительным механизмом в системе управления стабилизатором.

----------


## timsz

А этой книжки нет?


Интересно, что в ней об отличиях написано. Если 50бис ближе к 50, то скорее всего - это переделка СМТ в бис. А если аналогичен 75, то - использование задела.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно, что в ней об отличиях написано. Если 50бис ближе к 50, то скорее всего - это переделка СМТ в бис. А если аналогичен 75, то - использование задела.


В этой книге так же идет техническое описание самолетов типа -75 выпуска 1973 года, а для самолетов типа 50 и 15 даны отличия. Кстати обратите внимание именно 73 года, а бис-ы выпущенные в 1972году вроде, как и не бисы совсем! Про 50бис отличий нет совсем (следует, что приборным оборудованием от тип-75 они не отличались).
К сожалению это только 2 часть 4 книги. Собрать бы полностью эти описания!!!!

----------


## timsz

А где говорится про 1973?

И есть информация, какие серии СМТ выпускались в 1972?


ЗЫ А какие-нибудь техописания МиГ-21 в сети есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где говорится про 1973?
> 
> ЗЫ А какие-нибудь техописания МиГ-21 в сети есть?


Так в этой книге и говорится!!!!

В сети есть описание на МиГ21УМ тип-69
Третья и четвертая книга, и на МиГ-21МФ тип-96А четвертая книга.
Еще есть методическое пособие летчику по технике пилотирования МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ. И инструкция метчикам МиГ-21УМ (УС).
Посмотрите в ветке "литература" тему "Техническое описание и РЭ авиационной техники"

----------


## timsz

> Так в этой книге и говорится!!!!


А как это сказано? Цитату можно?

А то действительно непонятно, что делать с 35 бисами, которые в 1972 году выпустили.

----------


## timsz

Кстати, на прототипе МиГ-21бис смотровые окошки есть, или это так кажется?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А как это сказано? Цитату можно?
> .


Вот цитата!

----------


## timsz

> Вот цитата!


Спасибо!

Действительно, есть серьезные основания полагать, что 35 бисов 1972 года были переходными самолетами и как раза считались 50 бис.

У Якубовича они тоже немного выделяются:



> В 1972-м Горьковский авиационный завод построил первые тридцать пять МиГ-21 бис, и в том же году самолет приняли на вооружение.


http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21b.html

Звучит так, как будто говорится о предсерийных самолетах.

Вот только среди каких серийных номеров их надо ловить - не понятно. Похоже, что с среди 50.

Еще было бы интересно посмотреть на румынский Лансер http://www.airliners.net/photo/0305693 до модернизации.

upd И на 21-93 тоже.

----------


## PPV

> А нигде нет информации о том, как создавался МиГ-21бис? Если выяснить, как его создавали, на основе каких самолетов, можно было бы и по 50бис понять.
> 
> Вообще, очень похоже, что это просто поздний СМТ, на который поставили Р-25-300. ...


Первый опытный 21бис был создан в 1971 году на базе 21СМ № 151508, следующие две машины - уже на базе СМТ №№ 501721 и 501722. Очевидно, это и были первые "предсерийные" 21бис...

----------


## timsz

> Первый опытный 21бис был создан в 1971 году на базе 21СМ № 151508, следующие две машины - уже на базе СМТ №№ 501721 и 501722. Очевидно, это и были первые "предсерийные" 21бис...


Спасибо! Получается, что первые бисы делались на основе МиГ-21СМТ с большим баком? Может так быть, что эти самолеты и назывались 50бис?

----------


## AndyK

> Спасибо! Получается, что первые бисы делались на основе МиГ-21СМТ с большим баком? Может так быть, что эти самолеты и назывались 50бис?


2 и 3 опытные БИС возможно и делались делались на основе СМТ с большим баком (надо пробивать приведенные Павлом номера) А вот ранние серийные... К тому времени СМТ выпускались с малым баком. В 2-х словах линейка развития выглядела так: СМТ с большим баком (тип 50) СМТ с малым баком (тип 50) - БИС (тип 50бис) -БИС (тип 75). Т.е. грубо говоря (без учета изменений в оборудовании), на СМТ с малым баком в серии уст. новый двигатель и самолет превратился в Миг-21БИС. ИМХО, именно от 50бис и пошло обзначение Миг-21БИС.
Вы почитайте ветки "Миг-21МТ" и "формулярные номера Миг-21СМТ" здесь на форуме, мы там все подробно "обсасывали". Е-мое, ну что одно ж да потому по кругу гоняем!  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> 2 и 3 опытные БИС возможно и делались делались на основе СМТ с большим баком (надо пробивать приведенные Павлом номера)


Вроде как меньше, чем 50ММ07.




> Вы почитайте ветки "Миг-21МТ" и "формулярные номера Миг-21СМТ" здесь на форуме, мы там все подробно "обсасывали".


Читал и не раз)) Но по-прежнему не понятно, где искать 50 бис, какие у них номера, для чего делались, сколько и когда выпущено и т.д.

----------


## ZaSlon

Позволю себе привести неперетдующюю на абсолютную достоверность таблицу данных выпуска И-16 по типами по годам из книги "МиГ" между проршлым и будущим",               а также цитаты из книги "ЛИС",
-противорячащие данной таблице,
-упоиннаюшие тип 9(№9221) с 6-иулеметной регулируемой в полете установкой
-информацио о количетве выпущенных заводом И-180

----------


## timsz

А эта таблица по 21 заводу или вообще? УТИ-4 как минимум в 1941 выпускались в Горьком, и в 1942 их еще делали.

----------


## ZaSlon

*С праздником Великой Победы!*
Инфа из книги "ЛИС" по Ла-5 (ранее Л-82, ЛаГГ-5/ЛаГ-5), ну и несколько фот из этой книги к празднику!

----------


## timsz

Интересно...

То есть, тип 37 - первый ЛаГГ-5.

Тип 39 - Ла-5 без гагрота. При этом с двигателем М-82Ф назывался Ла-5ФК (в первый раз вижу это обозначение!), а не Ла-5Ф. А Ла-5Ф обозначали Ла-5 с двигателем М-82НВ. Хотя как-то нелогично... При этом самолеты с двигателем М-82ФН имели серийные номера 3921ФН... Можно предположить, что у Ла-5Ф были номера 3921Ф...

Еще, оказывается, было обозначение Ла-7ФН, и с типом 44 стало понятно.)

----------


## ZaSlon

> 3921ФН... Можно предположить, что у Ла-5Ф были номера 3921Ф...


По тексту книги встречаются довольно странные номера самолетов

----------


## timsz

Похоже на серия-номер. Но 00-00 для войскового самолета странно. Может, забили как шаблон в книге и забыли исправить.

Хотел спросить и забыл. Там что-то пишется про обозначение "ЛаГ-5"? А то по одним источникам - его использовали, в других говорится, что было только "ЛаГГ-5".

----------


## ZaSlon

> Похоже на серия-номер. Но 00-00 для войскового самолета странно. Может, забили как шаблон в книге и забыли исправить.
> 
> Хотел спросить и забыл. Там что-то пишется про обозначение "ЛаГ-5"? А то по одним источникам - его использовали, в других говорится, что было только "ЛаГГ-5".


В предыдущем сообщении (средняя картинка) и упоминается ЛаГ-5, а так со ссылкой на официалный документ - нет, только приказ "ЛаГГ-5 - наименовать Ла-5" см. картинку 2 поста #73

----------


## timsz

> В предыдущем сообщении (средняя картинка) и упоминается ЛаГ-5 ...


Поэтому и вспомнил.)

Просмотрел литературу - очень похоже на то, что "ЛаГ-5" было заводским обозначением первых самолетов, которые пошли на испытания, которые еще обозначались ЛаГГ-3 М-82. А официально самолет пошел в серию как "ЛаГГ-5", и вскоре был переименован в "Ла-5".

А номер 372100-00 - действительно номер самого первого ЛаГГ-3 М-82 (в одном месте встречается 372100). И 3-51 - сокращенный номер. Полный - 3921ФН0351.

Вот неплохая статья: http://www.airpages.ru/mt/mot49.shtml Она про АШ-82, но и про Ла-5 много информации.

----------


## ZaSlon

Информация по Ла-7 всё из той-же книги и "весёлый" случай из жизни аэродрома завода №21

----------


## timsz

> "весёлый" случай из жизни аэродрома завода №21


Да уж... По побитым самолетам тянет на довольно успешный налет)

----------


## ZaSlon

Отфотографировал и выложил книгу, цитаты из которой приводил, см. здесь Книга об истории ЛИС Горьковского авиазавода №21 (1928-1963 годы)

----------


## timsz

Спасибо огромное!

----------

